# Security Updates Problem Compiling



## phospher (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm trying to install the ntpd patch for FreeBSD 7.2 that was released today but it fails during make. These are the steps that I am taking.

[FreeBSD 6.4 and 7.x]

```
# fetch [url]http://security.FreeBSD.org/patches/SA-09:11/ntpd.patch[/url]
# fetch [url]http://security.FreeBSD.org/patches/SA-09:11/ntpd.patch.asc[/url]

b) Execute the following commands as root:

# cd /usr/src
# patch < /path/to/patch
# cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/ntpd
# make obj && make depend && make && make install
# /etc/rc.d/ntpd restart
```




After I run; make obj && make depend && make && make install I get the following error:

/usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/ntpd/../../../contrib/ntp/ntpd/ntp_crypto.c:3944: warning:           passing argument 1 of 'EVP_MD_type' from incompatible pointer type
make: don't know how to make /usr/obj/usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/ntpd/../libparse/libp          arse.a. Stop




what gives?


----------



## phospher (Jun 10, 2009)

found this while browsing the web and it seems to have worked...

```
cd /usr/src && make clean
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libparse && make obj && make depend && make
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libntp && make obj && make depend && make
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libopts && make obj && make depend && make
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/ntpd && make obj && make depend && make && make install
/etc/rc.d/ntpd restart
```

A little more info...

I was running FreeBSD 7.1 and used freebsdupgrade to upgrade to FreeBSD 7.2. I also have a custom kernel.


----------

